# HS 720 question.



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Does anyone else have an issue with snow / ice build up on the tires. Last night i used the blower and the snow and ice would stick to the tires like glue and they would not turn. If you tipped the blower off the wheels they would turn fine so i know they are not frozen to the axle. I think it is just a case of the tires turning square and not rolling


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Maybe spray them with Fluid Film or something similar?


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

*Help from an older thread*

There are some helpful suggestions from this older thread about two years ago.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/103018-hs720-am-wheels-stuck.html


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Just an FYI .... Here is the response from Honda.

Hi Thomas,


Thanks for writing in with your inquiry. The tread design was changed on the HS720 units, however you could put the HS520 wheels on the HS720 without causing an issue with the unit, the only thing that would need to be replaced are the push nuts that hold the wheel on. If you feel comfortable changing the wheels out yourself, I can send you the replacement wheels and push nuts if you would like. 



Best Regards,
Thomas
Honda Power Equipment


----------



## whitethunder (Feb 13, 2020)

did you try the HS520 wheels on your HS70, if so did they work

called Honda today and they had no clue on the ice and snow buildup on the HS720

thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF whitethunder


.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

whitethunder said:


> did you try the HS520 wheels on your HS70, if so did they work
> 
> called Honda today and they had no clue on the ice and snow buildup on the HS720
> 
> thanks



"Honda had no clue" ........funny.......corporate speak for "don't bother us ":devil:


----------



## JustDon (Feb 16, 2020)

I have the same problem with my HS720. I sure would like to know if changing to the HS520 tires fixed the problem. I used to have an HS520 and I don't remember it having the problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JustDon said:


> I have the same problem with my HS720. I sure would like to know if changing to the HS520 tires fixed the problem. I used to have an HS520 and I don't remember it having the problem.


i've had a little ice build up on my 520 but only in real wet stuff. a good kick takes care of that. sorry have never had a 720......yet.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

I replaced them for this winter and guess what ... It has not snowed enough yet to use it. I am beginning to think I will have to wait for next winter to find out.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

In the same way that the chute clogging issue affects some users and not others, seemingly due to the sum of a lot of different factors, I suspect the same principle applies to the build of snow / ice in tyre treads. People will have differing water content coupled with differeing ground temperatures, pressure, humidity, etc etc 

Anyway - what I was going to suggest, if the problem persists, is to try a pair of snow chains for your wheels. It's a cheaper and quicker solution to try rather than swapping wheels out. I've seen a few people use these and they seem to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> In the same way that the chute clogging issue affects some users and not others, seemingly due to the sum of a lot of different factors, I suspect the same principle applies to the build of snow / ice in tyre treads. People will have differing water content coupled with differeing ground temperatures, pressure, humidity, etc etc
> 
> Anyway - what I was going to suggest, if the problem persists, is to try a pair of snow chains for your wheels. It's a cheaper and quicker solution to try rather than swapping wheels out. I've seen a few people use these and they seem to make a noticeable difference.



check out the Honda hS720


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> check out the Honda hS720


Thanks, I didn't see that this thread was for the 1 stage.

And there's me always telling people to buy them! LOL, silly cow I am


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Thanks, I didn't see that it was for the 1 stage.
> 
> And there's me always telling people to buy them! LOL, silly cow I am


even though the 720 doesn't drive those "Training wheels " are inadequate. my 520 wheels also ice up and get stuck from time to time.

you'd think Honda engineers would stop testing these machine in sawdust.:devil:


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

Apparently Honda has a service bulletin #31 dated September 2018 that has an updated wheel design that effects a wide range of serial numbers, the dealer would not give me the part numbers for replacement wheels as they are replacing mine under warranty once parts arrive. Not sure if they are using the wheels from HS 520 or not. Once I get repair done I will post part numbers and copy of bulletin if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## IndianaRidgeline (Dec 15, 2020)

ronco67 said:


> Apparently Honda has a service bulletin #31 dated September 2018 that has an updated wheel design that effects a wide range of serial numbers, the dealer would not give me the part numbers for replacement wheels as they are replacing mine under warranty once parts arrive. Not sure if they are using the wheels from HS 520 or not. Once I get repair done I will post part numbers and copy of bulletin if I can get my hands on it.


Thanks. How did you go about finding service bulletins for your machine? Would like to see any for my HS624 wheeled machine.


----------



## ronco67 (Jan 19, 2021)

I contacted Honda to verify my machine was registered and asked questions if there were any service bulletins regarding wheels for my model HS720 then went to dealer gave them info about sb he looked up and ordered parts.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF ronco67 
please post up that information


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

toms said:


> ' I think it is just a case of the tires turning square and not rolling'.
> I had to look to see if you were Canadian, ala 'South Park'!


----------

